# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تایپیک خیلیل مهم

## mehdi2616

سلام فک کنم یه هفتس عضو شدم 300 تا تایپیک زدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  اقا یه سوال همین الان یکی بهم یه چیزی گفت... گفت که میشه مثلا برم  رشته کامپیوتر بعد برای فوق لیسانس برم پزشکی این جریانش چیه اولا بگید  میشه بعد اگه اره کلا چند سال این شکلی باید درس بخونم؟

----------


## ali.rhm97

چرت و پرتی بیش نیست 
فقط از بعضی زیر شاخه های پزشکی میشه علوم پایه داد و رفت پزشکی ک اونم وحشتناک سخته

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

چنین چیزی وجود نداره احتمالا منظورش این بودهبرو رشته کامپیوتر بعد که لیسانس گرفتی دوباره کنکور شرکت کن ایشاالله پزشکی قبول میشی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام.

اولا که از کامپیوتر نمیشه بعدا کنکور واسه پزشکی داد

دوما قبولی توی رشته ی پزشکی  از طریق کنکور هر چقد سخته از لیسانس به پزشکی صد درجه سخت تر و شرایط بدتری داره :Yahoo (68):

----------

